# Wierd noise from a USAT caboose



## supagav (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi guys,

I just got hold of a new USAT baywindow caboose.I installed a set of body mount Kadees and fitted a rechargable battery inside, then took it out for a test. It seemed to run great with strong lights and almost no flicker. I kneeled down near the car then I could hear this strange noise coming from inside. There was a humming sound coming from the electronics inside, although I did have to switch off the locos sound to hear it clearly. It sounded similar to the distinctive white noise you get when you run ananlogue locos on a DCC system. Does anyone know what it is? Can it damage the car?

I'm running 22V, 12A max through the track using a Massoth 1200z central station.

Thanks for any help,
Gavin


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Do they suggest a rechargable battery. I have been testing some of their cabooses today and noticed no sound. I was using the same DCC system.


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

Is it possible the battery power is wired backwards to the track power inputs? Did you install a circuit to control rev polarity considerations? 

Michael


----------



## Bill Swindell (Jan 2, 2008)

The USA caboose is designed to use a 9V NiCAD battery.

If you take the caboose off of the track, does the red light stay on? If it does, the battery is probably installed correctly since the LED will e running from it.


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Don't know! I just picked up my second USAT bay window but haven't had the chance to run the second one yet. I did install a 9v NiCad in my first one but will remove it and not bother on the second one. I did not find much advantage in using it and the lights would not work until it recharged. Getting back to your question - never heard any sounds from mine and I use Aristo PWM track power. 

-Brian


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

I would try removing the battery, and see if the noise stops. Their is not much need for it with DCC.


----------



## supagav (Feb 8, 2008)

Thanks for your help guys.

I'll try removing the battery and see if that makes any difference.The noise is very subtle and I could quite easily live with it as you can't even detect it over the ouptut of the loco sound units. I was only concerned in case there was something wrong with lighting circuit that could cause damage to the car. I'm probobaly gonna take out the USA main circuit board anyway as I want to put a function decoder inside eventually

Thanks again,
Gavin


----------

